# 6.5 Creedmoor advice needed



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

Just picked up a Ruger 6.5 Creedmoor. Looking to turn it into my Predator gun. Anyone use this caliber? If so what is your prefered round of choice? Grain/Brand etc... 

I know it's a lot of gun for coyote so I am looking for a round that won't totally destroy the fur. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great caliber but not too many predator load options. May have to custom load some with around 100 grain ballistic type bullets. Plus side is there shouldn't be much tracking involved!


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

Last year I killed a coyote with a round from a 6.5 Grendel at around 150 yards with a Sierra 120gr Spitzer bullet. 

The round hit the coyote square in the chest and blew the arse out of it on exit. I'm thinking a .264 round for coyote may not be a good idea if you're looking to collect pelts. 

Saying that though I'm not a big coyote hunter so I could very well be wrong, I'm just going by what I saw a a .264 round do to a coyote.


----------



## Layvon (Jan 24, 2017)

IMO, go with Hornady. American Hunter is "cheap" @ $1/ shot and accurate. I say that coming from an AR Platform. If you have the Ruger Precision Rifle, you'll be more accurate than me. 6.5 is overkill for dogs as mentioned above, but if you are blazing at 4-500 yards, only having to compensate 30" is nice.


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm using a 6.5 Grendel, just got it. I bought hornady sst. 123 grain. Haven't killed one yet. Looking forward to it.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I recently picked up an ar10 in .260 . Working on loading some nosler 120gr bt`s for `yotes (not a fur freindly guy). Reason for the 6.5 is they say no to my 6.8 spc,so I switched. Have had the .260 before only in a remington 700 bolt gun. An awesome caliber as is any of the other 6.5`s ,6.5 grendel ,or the sweet 6.5 creedmoor. That is on my short list .


----------



## Layvon (Jan 24, 2017)

I plan on doing a 6.5mm grendel in my ar15 platform this summer at some point. .. saw 6mm creedmore ammo today at Williams, hadn't heard of that before but curious to see how that round fares. I know a high percentage of distance shooters shoot 6mm.


----------



## COTTONJACK (Jan 1, 2003)

I use 140 gr hornidy got a yote at 265 yrs and ripped it great gun fun to shoot flat shooter , I'll try to post a pick


----------

